# Bearded Dragon Tank



## CLUSTER ONE

Heres a pic of my bearded dragon tank.

I just added a new carpet and added the new pile of rocks (took a piece of driftwood out) so i decided to snap a couple pics.

Specs:
48x18x18-65g tank
Green oudoors carpet
4 year old female bearded dragon
150W heat light
4ft uvb light strip


----------



## Avatar~God

See I love the carpet look, many people go the sand rout. Quick question for you, do you replace the carpet often or wash it? Great looking bearded also, have you raised him since he was a little guy?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Avatar~God said:


> See I love the carpet look, many people go the sand rout. Quick question for you, do you replace the carpet often or wash it? Great looking bearded also, have you raised him since he was a little guy?


 It cost me 10$ for 3 carpets which i switch out. They are outdoors carpet fro ma hardware store so when i take it out i brush any debris off (cricket molts, dried salad... then i rinse it good with a hose and roll it up after it dries for next time i need it..) It much easier to spot clean with carpets and scooping poo isn't even bad. i want to switch to tile, but i don't know where i can get it cut to fit in the tank so this is good for now. i pretty much replace the carpet whenever i think i need to, but generally it can last a month or more easily if you spot clean well. It doesnt really get "dirty," but rather it will catch unwanted dried items like calcium powder, dried frit/ vegetable bits, cricket molt parts and a bunch of stuff like that that accumulates and looks ugly after a bit. Ive raise her since she was tiny. I remember a couple years ago when i first got her she used to sleep in a tiny little knook in some drift wood probably a bit smaller length then the orange bowl in the picture so only a 3-4 inches.

last time i measured she was about 19"


----------



## His Majesty

thats a wise looking mofo right there.

nice looking setup


----------

